# Question about female genitalia



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone have any comments?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny's was always dark brown. It's just how they are, perfectly normal.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

BTW - I love the I (heart - love) U in your picture! 

It is normal, you pup is on the lighter color so you will see it more than other people. Rose is the same way. I clean them once a week during grooming (nails, ears, teeth and pee-pee area)


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you. I feel so much better now that you have convinced me it us normal.


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

someone tried to convince me it was vaginitis! There is no discharge from her vagina, it is just the brownish coloring around the area. Looks like a brown ring.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella has a darker colored ring in her fur down there. It's normal. My brother told me to clean it because he thought it was dirty lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apesan (Aug 23, 2013)

Ginger also has the "ring" and so did my last dog. It's not a big deal. As for the race for the poop-Ginger has chomped down on one or two as well and it absolutely skeeves me out. Any tips on getting her to NOT do this? Most of the time, it's not even HER poop, but poop she comes across when she's running on our trails!!


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh, that is gross! It is bad enough that she eats her own poop, let alone someone elses!!! I just try to be quick about it. I say "leave it" and I guess we race to see who gets it first!! Since she lets herself out into her pen sometimes when I am not looking, I am sure she has had a few extra tasty poops that I am not aware of!! The vet says it is normal. He said you can sprinkle some stuff on their food that will make the poop unpleasant to them. I am not at that point yet. I just have to be quick!!

Also, thanks Apesan for letting me know about the "ring". Good to know it is normal and a few people have mentioned that their pups/dogs have it too.


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Still is a race to the pooping! If I am not right there, she scoops it up and actually seems to enjoy it. When I catch it on time, I tell her to "leave it" and she does. I really dislike when she beats me to it and eats it, but this looks like the way it is going to be. As long as there is no risk to this behavior, I will learn to accept it, and hopefully she will learn to ignore it! I guess time will tell.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Try putting MSG on her food, it's supposed to make it taste bad. Also she might be missing something in her diet and that's why she's eating it. Do you give her any veggies? 

Back to the possible vaginitis. Be careful cleaning her too often, that in itself can cause irritation and vaginitis. So don't do it often. When she goes into heat, her vulva will swell quite large.


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Your goldens are just beautiful!
Thanks for responding.
My Sadie does eat veggies, mostly sweet potatoes and carrots.
I will be more aware now about washing too often. My vet assured me that their skin excretes lots of oils, etc., which attributes to the "normal" discoloration.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Maybe she'll outgrow eating her own poop? I would ask your vet about the supplements you can feed that make the poop less...interesting?

As for the trail poop...at least mine are somewhat selective. Fox poop/coyote poop? For smelling. Deer poop? Delicious! 

And one of my darkest days as a dog owner was removing what had to have been bobcat poop from the mouth of my Aussie with my bare hands. 

Excuse me, must go gag for a while.


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

LOL yikes, you are a braver person than me! The poop eating isn't a problem as much as it is a game. She likes to see who gets to it first! If she does, it is gone in a flash! I just worry that it would make her sick! It sure makes clean up easier, but it just sleeves me out too much to let it continue. Yuck. Will check with vet since I don't want to put hot sauce on it. If I had time to get the sauce on it, I could pick it up! She doesn't leave it. She turns around as soon as she is done and eats it. Who knows how many I've missed since she goes out the potty door to her enclosed potty area.


----------

